# GBATemp Temper Map Logo



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

So, I thought that the massive GBATemp Temper Map needed a logo. Here it is. (I hope)
*
RECOMMENDED DOWNLOADS* V
Photoshop File (CS5 Extended, No Text) 180.92 KB

```
mediafire - http://www.mediafire.com/?3tfs043bcq7gg4k
```

Photoshop File (CS5 Extended, Text superimposed on Globe) 243.79 KB

```
mediafire - http://www.mediafire.com/?ax6ac3cb9um2xab
```
*RECOMMENDED DOWNLOADS* ^



*REDUCED QUALITY* V

PNG Text superimposed on Globe 71.23 KB -Reduced Quality Noise 0%, Transparency








JPEG Text near Temp Logo -Reduced Quality Noise 0%, Transparency






JPEG Text on Temp Logo -Reduced Quality Noise 0%, Transparency





*REDUCED QUALITY* ^


It would look good as a signature, too, with hindsight.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

I think the globe one looks better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




someone merge these posts.


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 18, 2010)

(decided to check out your thread since you said everyones ignoring you....I know how it feels sometimes)
Nice logos but whats temper map or whatever


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

Temper map was created by Urza. Check it out it's still there. And jetkun there's an Edit button :/


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 18, 2010)

I just saw what it was....Urza's pretty smart. I just sent him my info to be added to the list. Maybe I'll find another temper near me (wouldn't be surprised if I didn't)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

How many tempers are there at the moment?


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't see where it gave a count


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 18, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> (decided to check out your thread since you said everyones ignoring you....I know how it feels sometimes)



Where'd he say that?
And I too know how it feels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_________________

Anyways, I likey the first one..
IMO I think the right side of the logo is too plain... But that's just me...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 18, 2010)

The First one is nice but then the other side is to plain I dont know maybe enlarge the temp logo?


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 19, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my threads I posted after his


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

right. the first one. *URZAAAAA!!*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 19, 2010)

Replace one of Tempy's eyes with a globe?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Replace one of Tempy's eyes with a globe?


all possible...all possible. Where's Urza?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks nice but I don't think a logo is really needed.
It's still good, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the first one. It looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2010)

^ Yay. Now where's Urza.


----------

